# What is your most favorite bike in your collection?



## oskisan (May 11, 2022)

Show us a picture of your most favorite bike in your collection


----------



## saladshooter (May 11, 2022)

You first Ken!


----------



## higgens (May 11, 2022)

There all my favorite


----------



## oskisan (May 11, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> You first Ken!




Probably this guy:


----------



## oskisan (May 11, 2022)

higgens said:


> There all my favorite View attachment 1625104




Holly Crap... That is one massive collection! I would have a hard time figuring out which one was my favorite...


----------



## Freqman1 (May 12, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (May 12, 2022)

Please show off your favorite bike that you own.. | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

This is by far my favorite bike that I own. I currently have two in the back burner that are slowly moving up.   You are looking at a 1948 Silver King Hex Tube. I got it from a fellow CABE member. It has come a long way in a short period of time. I haven't polished it up yet. That will take it...




					thecabe.com
				











						What are your favorite 3 to 5 bike you OWN? | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

What's your top 3 to 5 bikes that you own?  Add photos if you can.  I will stop at 4, 5-10 are kind of a toss up.




					thecabe.com
				











						What's your favorite bike of all time? | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Keep it simple. A picture or description. Enter more than once if it's hard to choose just one.




					thecabe.com
				



Dig the 
Similar threads​feature of "Favorite", probably "Collection"....
Every bike is Special!








						Prewar Western Flyer | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

A friend of mine just picked this up for me at a swap meet but he won't tell me where it is. I like this bike.  I know it's Cleveland welding it has a morrow  rear hub that I have not cleaned yet to see a date straight down tube very cool forks it had mudflaps as what's hanging off the front and...




					thecabe.com


----------



## catfish (May 12, 2022)




----------



## onecatahula (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (May 12, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> View attachment 1625157
> 
> View attachment 1625158



I was kidding, But I'm glad Yall dig my little pit-bike!  😎


----------



## tacochris (May 12, 2022)

Funky54 is it for me.  It isn't classically beautiful and rattles like a cookie tin full of sewing needles but its never let me down and Ive made some solid memories with it.


----------



## cyclingday (May 12, 2022)

My favorite bike?
That could be a different bike on any given day, but for this day, I guess it would have to be this Diamond in the rough.


















































1938 Huffman LaFrance, Super Streamline.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 12, 2022)

48 DX. this is just a great riding bike with gearing from a girls bike and a great rolling wheels. one of two I will never sell. 🙂  not sure why.


----------



## buck hughes (May 12, 2022)

BONESHAKER


----------



## 1817cent (May 12, 2022)

Thats a tough one....  Today its probably this one.  Or maybe this 41.  Both ride great and i have a very nice set of scripted Lobdel's i am adding to the 41.


----------



## oskisan (May 12, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> My favorite bike?
> That could be a different bike on any given day, but for this day, I guess it would have to be this Diamond in the rough.
> View attachment 1625273
> View attachment 1625274
> ...




Marty: This model is one of 3 bikes I have left on my top 10 bucket list. Your bike is an absolute beauty and I hope to own one some day. I think that finding an original in this condition is going to be as hard as it was to find the bugeye I was eventually so fortunate to get from you...


----------



## saladshooter (May 12, 2022)

1940  Spiegel Airman/Monark Speedster


----------



## hoofhearted (May 13, 2022)




----------



## lgrinnings (May 13, 2022)

My current favorite is my 1936 Westfield DeLuxe Arch Bar Streamline primarily because of the improbable nature of how it came into my life and the fact that it’s my rider.


----------



## ian (May 13, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Funky54 is it for me.  It isn't classically beautiful and rattles like a cookie tin full of sewing needles but its never let me down and Ive made some solid memories with it.
> 
> View attachment 1625230



'54 was an awesome year! That's my own year as well!


----------



## oskisan (May 14, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> 1940  Spiegel Airman/Monark SpeedsterView attachment 1625640
> 
> View attachment 1625641




Oh Man... Chad, it looks like I have another bike to add to my bucket list. This bike is an absolute beauty!


----------



## mike j (May 14, 2022)

This 38 Firestone is my go to rider & probably the last one I'd sell.


----------



## Darthvader (May 14, 2022)

This is obviously and anti Stingray thread. 😜


----------



## brwstrmgmt (May 14, 2022)

This Lovell Diamond is the smoothest rider in my collection!  Lots of "incorrect" parts, but a very good looking, comfortable, and quiet bike to ride!


----------



## oskisan (May 14, 2022)

Darthvader said:


> This is obviously and anti Stingray thread. 😜




This is not an anti-stingray thread. Several of us have them too... Show us your favorite


----------



## schwinnderella (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Rusty McNickel (May 14, 2022)




----------



## phantom (May 14, 2022)

What else !


----------



## kingsting (May 16, 2022)

My 40 DX in my avatar. I built this to conquer the mud and grass at the Hershey car shows before they put it all on asphalt. It was my go to rider for years and I made so many bicycle friends because of this stupid thing!


----------



## Glenn Rhein (May 16, 2022)

My deluxe M1 silver king


----------



## HEMI426 (May 16, 2022)

Mid 20s Excelsior, I've never ridden or cleaned it since I bought it.


----------



## Darthvader (May 16, 2022)

Original 2 Owner 67'. Close to NOS.


----------



## marlon1211 (May 16, 2022)

My Orig. 72 Apple Krate. Always fun riding her..


----------



## nick tures (May 16, 2022)

my 68 apple krate


----------



## Lonestar (May 19, 2022)

in all seriousness...My Yetis...


----------



## catfish (May 19, 2022)




----------



## STRADALITE (May 19, 2022)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 25, 2022)

Probably my 38 Robin, my first really nice prewar bike I bought from a fellow caber years ago. Timeless design.


----------

